# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  13 weeks out 17.5% bodyfat can i make it,pics

## 1milenia

well i got my bodyfat checked at the ymca with one of those hand held ones which sends a charge through your body to check your bodyfat now im wondering do i have to kick ass in cardio to get down to 4%

----------


## 1milenia

pics lat spread

----------


## Haro3

its pretty much impossible to see ur bf just in back shots...post a front pic man and jus lookin u dont really look 17% BUT i can only see ur back

----------


## 1milenia

ill get a pic of my abs sunday

----------


## Kale

> ill get a pic of my abs sunday


That will help a lot !!!

----------


## SMAN12b

1% a week is gonna be hell, but it can be done with the right regimen!! good luck

----------


## 1milenia

sman thanks for the encouragement im willing to work my but of ive never won anything before but im starting to study about bodybuilding because i love it, i know it going to be hard work but ill get the job done my show is april 28 so if any one have any tips on this road im going to travel on ,im carb cycling im 5,10 169lbs i was born in england but now reside in the us ill post pics every friday up until the show of my progress

----------


## Maldorf

I dont think those hand held bioimpedence guages work well at all, they are notoriously innacurate for athletes. I used one once and it told me I was 19% fat, and I had all my abs showing with veins running down my lower abs. I was really at about 7-8% bodyfat. The guy at the place I used the device told me they make another guage that is made for athletes that is supposed to be better. Get a skincaliper measure by someone who is experienced.

----------


## 1milenia

abs pic 13 weeks out a little flaby

----------


## 1milenia

rear lat

----------


## sonar1234

Good luck in contest bro

----------


## bigsd67

The handhelds are at least 3-4% off for athletes or even higher. If you have any food or water in you when testing it shows up as bodyfat. By looking at you I would estimate 13-15% so that gives you some more time, but you are still a bit behind IMO.

----------


## IBdmfkr

You're not 17% IMO.

You could make it if you're experienced or have the right help.

Is it a NPC show or natural?

----------


## 1milenia

its a natural show ,do you think carb cyling is a good way to start

----------


## 1milenia

12weeks out pics

----------


## chest6

Lookin better. Try gettin some pics from the front each time you update as well. I think you need to start working on your posing as well...

----------


## 1milenia

thanks chest6 ill get a pick of my abs also ,april 28 is my show date

----------


## Prime

You need to learn to pose mate. You are bringing your scapula together in the rear double bi shot which hides detail and makes you look narrow, and in the rear lat you are resting your hands on your hips, they should be around where the bottom of the ribs end.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

agree 100% with prime.. You can make your goal of doing this show, but its going to take hard work & dedication to come in conditioned the way you want to..posing properly will accentuate your positives & make the most of your physique. do some google searches on proper posing & PRACTICE IT!! Its harder than people think & the more prepared you are,the better you will be @ showtime. keep us posted & take some better pics so we can help you.

----------


## 1milenia

thanks getnjacked ill post picks every week leeding up to the show ill be posting picks of my 11week on sunday i hope to see more improvement im uping the cardio this week ill post on sunday and tell me what you think

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

I saw your pics posted on BB.com as well...there is a good posing video on there by bob chicherillo that will give you plenty of helpful hints.

----------


## 1milenia

thanks getnjacked ill check that video out i notice my double back bicept is off, but look for my abs pics on sunday there starting to show the blocks the lower parts are a little shaky though but im going to get that detail when i used to box i had them clean cut but this is a whole knew ball game i have to hold onto muscle to the only supplement im using is jungle warefare its been keeping my stregth so far

----------


## 1milenia

should i start a fat burner what do you guys recomend over the counter lipo 6 im losing 2lbs a week the cuts are coming my jelly belly is getting carved

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

looking better bro....time to get hardcore!! you can do it for sure. practice your posing & keep up the progress. I'd Like to see your legs..

----------


## 1milenia

in my 10 week out next sunday ill show my legs two ,i did squats today and they were a little bloaty ,what otc fat burners are you guys and gals useing ill be hitting cardio hard this week my jungle warefare is helping me keep my muscle thats otc too im staying all natural for this show and see how far it brings me,my strength is still there i lose about 2lbs per week ,you guys keep me going i love all of your support

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

i have used lipo6....good for energy & average fat burn I guess...get some clen from the board sponsor if you wish to go that route.

----------


## 1milenia

i think ill go with lipo6 it seems popular for fat burning 10 more weeks till showtime

----------


## 1milenia

here i am 10 weeks out my abs are starting to show

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

keep up the hard work bro! looking better & better...on that rear double bi pose....try to flare your lats out a bit more & squeeze back at the same time...making your back appear wider..practice posing!!! your on your way!

----------


## bigsd67

definitely practice posing every day for at least 30 minutes. You want to make sure that you are presenting the best physique possible and it is very easy to pose your way out of a good placing.

----------


## 1milenia

thanks getnjakked and bigsd67 but to flare your lats and do the double back bicept pose whats the best way to do it

----------


## Dude-Man

You are holding a TON of water. How much are you drinking daily?

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

> thanks getnjakked and bigsd67 but to flare your lats and do the double back bicept pose whats the best way to do it



bro....go over to BB.com & watch the bob chicerillo posing videos... they are pretty helpful.... I dont have the link-otherwise I'd link ya up

----------


## 1milenia

thanks bro heres pics of my legs no cuts yet im drinking about 5 glasses a day what do you recomend

----------


## 1milenia

legs

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

5 glasses??? bro....u need to be drinking a gallon.. research hard for someones competition-prep & diet....... you need to get things in order now-to be ready for later..

----------


## 1milenia

thanks getnjakked ill bring it up to a gallon hopefully by sunday we can get more cuts

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

anytime dood........keep up the good progress. have you been practicing your posing?? did you watch that video I recommended?? You MUST DO THAT!! stay focused .....you are making improvements.

----------


## 1milenia

> legs


legs

----------


## 1milenia

heres my 9 weeks out pics i started drinking more water i just have to get the fat of my lower abs

----------


## 1milenia

is it ok to have a couple of handfulls of peanuts are the fats any good i dont eat peanut butter i was wondering if any competitors have nuts in there precontest diet

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

> is it ok to have a couple of handfulls of peanuts are the fats any good i dont eat peanut butter i was wondering if any competitors have nuts in there precontest diet



almonds- GET RAW ALMONDS. a handfull or so per day. you need "Good" fats. natural peanut butter-NO ADDITIVES. FLAX oil. drop the peanuts man.

----------


## 1milenia

heres some picks of 6 weeks out ive been practising my double back bicept pose i hope i have now do you guys think im way of

----------


## 1milenia

here are my abs

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

hey bro--it seems you are looking much better....try to take better,more complete pics...you're wearing pants!! we need to see your legs too...

what have you done /are you doing differently since last time?

----------


## 1milenia

i have been basically taking in around 30grams of carbs monday to wedneday thursday i take in around 75 friday 100 saturday 125 sunday 180 leg day and do 45 min cardio monday to wedneday thusrsday 1 1/2 split same friday non saturday non sunday my carbs are oatmeal and brocolli but yesturday i went to a wedding and had 4 bread rolls steak mashed potatoe and some cake i could not help my self sorry i hope i will be ok , my arms are staying at 17 1/4 and my waist 30inches but i have some fat bellow my belly button, i did legs today twice i had bad guilt from last night ill post pics when there not so swollen

----------


## Dalle

Looks really good champ, keep up the good work and you'll be in great shape!!

----------


## 1milenia

thanks dalle ill post my 5 weeks out pics on sunday with a better camera

----------


## 1milenia

here are my pics 5 weeks out diet change next week

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

looking good buddy...

----------


## 1milenia

4 weeks out how do i look what do i need to improve on i dont now if thats water or fat im holding below my belly button should i up my cardio .

----------


## 1milenia

my tris

----------


## crazycrab

Looked through the whole thread. You are making good results!!
keep up the good work

----------


## 1milenia

thanks crazycrab i have more pics but when i upload them a second time they wont post

----------


## scottroxx

what does your diet consist of and your cardio at this point ??? and when you do the double bi pose, keep the elbows up just past shoulder height !!!

----------


## 1milenia

well at 8am i have a small bag of mixed nuts 10am 2egg whites one whole ,12 chicken and brocolli ,2pm protein shake ,4pm oatmeal,6pm shake 9pm 2gg whites 1 whole .......then on leg day i have 3 extra packs of oatmeal my cardio is 3 days a week 45mins in the am and 45 mins in the pm

----------


## Uconish

> well at 8am i have a small bag of mixed nuts 10am 2egg whites one whole ,12 chicken and brocolli ,2pm protein shake ,4pm oatmeal,6pm shake 9pm 2gg whites 1 whole .......then on leg day i have 3 extra packs of oatmeal my cardio is 3 days a week 45mins in the am and 45 mins in the pm


Holy Sh*t.......thats like 1200 calories a day. I think starving samolians get more nutrition than this. Out of curiousity, who or where did you obtain this diet from? ANd how exactly are you feeling following this diet? Famished, light headed, lethargic????Also, i believe you should be doing cardio everyday at this point. Good luck. I think you arer behind, but will look descent at your show. I take it this is your first? The first one is always a learning experience. Take what you learned from this one and figue out what went wrong and apply it to future comps. Good luck.

----------


## vicious cycle

I think you're doing just fine.

----------


## 1buffsob

Very impressive progress my friend. At the rate you've been going, you'll be ready in time.

----------


## 1milenia

well im starting to see the lines in my shoulders my abs in the am are getting sharper should i cut out the nuts thats 290 cals or just keep doing what im doing because every week i loose like 2-3 pounds the class im going in is bantamwheight 150 and under im now 152 pounds my love handles are almost gone theres not much to pinch but any advice for these next 4 weeks will be welcome plus i dont feel week or light headed i carb up with oatmeal on leg day sunday ,saturday i add 2 extra packs of oatmeal to my daily diet so saturday and sunday i up my carbs,i cant eat hi glycimic carbs im too sensitive to them i wash out , what should i eat the day of the show this is my first

----------


## 1milenia

if you remember at the begining of this thread i went to the ymca to get my bodyfat tested to see roughly were i was before dieting and they had a hand held one they tested it came out 17.5 now for kicks and giggles i had them test me again yesturday it said 11.1 heres some picks im 4 weeks out

----------


## Sokolhasan

Great job man! It looks a lot better now, you can tell it's less bf now ;-)

----------


## 1milenia

well today i had my bodyfat checked with a computerrized caliper machine the print out said 7.1% fat mass and 92.9% lean body mass will i be able 2 get down to 5% for my first show april 28 2007 if you rember i used one of them crappy hand held bodyfat analyzer anit said 17.5

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

great work buddy....you got 15more days!!! time to crank it up & bring it home man... keep workin hard...it will be over soon.stay focused & dont get complacent...

----------


## 1milenia

ive read some articles on the last week before a show whats the best way to get the water out of the skin for saturday

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=267458

here ya go bud

----------


## 1milenia

today i broke down and had 2 bags of peanut mms and a 1oz bag of nuts i1 bag of sweet potato kettle chips am i doomed for the show on april 28 when i was 3 weeks out i was 7.1% bodyfat im now 6.2 will i make it

----------


## 1milenia

i hope this hard work will help me on stage on saturday any last tips my slow metabilsm needs help for saturday what should i eat that day

----------


## skipp

You were for sure behind when you started.. But you look great now, goodluck!

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

congrats buddy!!!! you have come a long,long way!!! you really look great--now, go kick some ass at your show & let us know how you do!! GOOD LUCK!!!!

----------


## 1milenia

thanks for telling me not give up even though i had a false reading from that hand held bodyfat counter this morning i was even tighter 1 day out what should i eat saturday im an endomorph carb sensitive

----------


## Uconish

> You were for sure behind when you started.. But you look great now, goodluck!


I agree. I thought you were behind this whole prep, but you look great! And remember, each and everytime you prep, you will look better and better. Good Lcuk to you, and no matter what happens, just go out and have fun. Enjoy the experience. You will be addicted, trust me!

----------


## 1milenia

has anyone any ideas what to eat 2 hours before i step on stage

----------


## 1milenia

well after all that! me not giving in, i made 2nd place in banta wahooooo thanks guys and gals for keeping me motivated

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

Hey buddy. YOU did a great job man...I give you tons of credit...way to go man....great work & dedication.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

Good work Fella you deserved it. Hard work and dedication pay off.

----------


## crazyhorse666

great job

----------


## Haro3

ya man you made good progress from where you started thats for damn sure! whats was ur final weight/starting weight u remember?

----------


## 1milenia

i was 175 starting and finished at 139 lbs banta

----------


## 2bshredded

Great job, great thread!

----------


## 1buffsob

Awesome job brotha.  :Smilie:

----------


## ph34rsh4ck

Any pics from comp?

----------


## 1milenia

ill have pics in a few days and dvd thanks for all your support gays and gals

----------


## poundcake

excellent job!

----------


## 1milenia

a few things I learned from this first show was to shit load the night before with a fried clam strips dinner form friendlys and the morning of the show to have a few bites of steaks before 1pm and not to carb up because I'm carb sensitive it was cool I had 4 viens below my abs I know now not to have any fibourous carbs the last week .I hold water like theres no tomorrow .my next show will be next year

----------


## 777rocky777

whoa man impressive thread.good job

----------


## scottroxx

I would really work on your posing !!! Looks like your diet is in check, best of luck !!!

----------


## 1milenia

well im back putting on muscle getting ready for next year ill post pics of me now at my show in april i was 139lbs now im 170lbs ill post pics of my progress to put on muscle before precontest period

----------

